# KT Saturday - 9/12/15



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 10, 2015)

Thinking of making the trip to KT for the last time this season. Anyone around? Thinking of a 10:30 start, end with some stuff at Burke followed by a little Tiki Bar.


----------

